# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  كيف تريدها زوجتـك

## الوسادة

بما انه انتشر في وقتنا الحاضر 
الكثير من الالبسه بالنسبه للنساء 
وتغير بكثير عن الماضي 
واصبحن النساء اكثر جرءه من ذي قبل 
فالان نرى البناطيل بانواعها 
والفساتين القصيره جداَ 
ولاندري ماالذي سيحصل بعد فتره ..
اخوتـي
احببت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع 
لارى مدى القبول والرفض لمثل هذه الحاله

اخــي 

& ماهي نظـرتك الى الفتاة التي تلبس اللباس الساتر ؟؟

& هل تؤيد ان تلبس زوجتك امام الناس البناطيل والقصير ؟؟؟



اسأل الله ان يرزقكم الزوجات الصالحات
وان يرزق الفتيات الازواج الصالحين ,,,

----------


## فارس الغموض

ما اجمل ان نمشى على نهج الحبيب المصطفى 
ونظفر بذات الدين :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## وسام المصري

ذات دين وجمال

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هدّولة انتي بتعرفي اني خطبت قبل شهر ونص تقريبا ..
يعني بصراحة وقبل ما اكتب كتابي على خطيبتي وكنا لسا بزيارات التعارف شرّطت علها بكل بساطة انها تلبس اللباس الشرعي عند خروجها من البيت وعند جلوسها مع اقربائها الغير محرمين عليها ، وبكل بساطة وبكل وضوح وبكل عفوية اجابت : اللي بخليك مبسوط بخليني انا كمان مبسوطة ، انت بتأمر أمر !!
الأمر بسيط وواضح وسهل .. الشاب هالأيام ما بواجه صعوبة في ايجاد الفتاة للزواج ولكن الصعوبة تكمن في ايجاد الفتاة المناسبة صاحبة المناقب الحميدة وابنة العائلة المحترمة الملتزمة ، يعني لو شاب ما وجد في فتاة ما طلبه فعادي جدا بهالايام في مليون بنت غيرها ، وبالنهاية الشاب هو اللي بحدد الأمر .. اذا كان طلبه الفتاة الفايعة بلاقي ، واذا كان طلبه الفتاة المحتشمة فبلاقي طلبه كمان ..

انا كان طلبي واضح .. وحصلت عليه .. وخطيبتي ما انهضم حقها ع فكرة ، هي كمان شرّطت علي  شرط ووافقت انا عليه وبكل سعادة ورضا ، مش بكفي وافقتني على امر هو لمصلحتها قبل ليكون لمصلحتي وبدون نقاش او تفكير حتى؟!

الله يخليل اياها ولا يحرمني منها ..

تسلمي هدولة عالموضوع الراقي  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]اراء اكثر من رائعة و مقنعة بنفس الوقت 

فارس 

وسام 

هدوئة و الله يخليكم لبعض هدوئة و بالرفاه و الئطائيط هههههههههه 

منورين 
[/align]*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

يسلمو حبيي والله الموضوع حلو
أنا قبل ماأتزوج كنت فايعة الله لايعيدها من أيام ولما أجا حبيبي نايف ليخطبني
حطلي شروط إني ماأسمع أغاني وإني ألبس خمار كامل وصار النصيب الحمدلله
وهلأ أنا بلبس خمار حتى عيوني بغطيها وعباية راس وكفوف وجرابات
والحمدلله كتير مبسوطة ومرتاحة وصارلي 3 سنين ونص وهلأ مستحيل أتخلى عن لبسي 
ومافي سانتي من جسمي ببين لحد غريب والله يهدي كل البنات

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]شكرا على رأيك حبيبة نايف و الله يخليلك نايف 

و الله يهدي الجميع تسلمي يا رب 
 :Smile:  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا اشترطوو علي اني البس جلباب ورحبت بـ الفكرة وما عندي مانع مع اني كنت فايعة بس السترة حلوة والله مع انه لسى نفس التعليقات بـ الشارع بس بيني وبين ربي راضي عني والحمدلله

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]ما شالله عليكي يا ام غمازة ان شالله الكل يتعلم منك 
 :110104 EmM5 Prv:  :110104 EmM5 Prv: 
[/align]

----------

